# Keyscape input distortion



## Eastxn (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi folks. Why is it whenever I bring up keyscape as a plugin in cubase pro 10.5, I get distortion at higher velocity key presses. I am able to mitigate this somewhat by turning down the gain on the tape setting in the comp section. But some of the presets just distort like crazy no matter how I manipulate all the knobs unless I play very softly. This doesn't happen when keyscape is in standalone mode or a plugin in reaper, but cubase is my main daw.

I've tried various things...turning down the main volume in keyscape itself, turning down all faders in cubase, increasing the buffer size in case it's a cpu issue, but still the same problem. I even tried a different audio interface but same thing. My keyboard is a yamaha montage 8.

Someone on the steinberg forums said it sounds like the inputs are set too high. But this is midi data. I didn't think midi input distorted.

I am still rather new to recording in cubase and it may be something simple I am overlooking. Any ideas?


----------



## Eastxn (Sep 25, 2020)

Ok I think I figured it out. My problem was leaving all the cubase mixer faders in their default position at -0-. Had to do some fiddling around with them and it sounds fine now.


----------



## Eastxn (Sep 25, 2020)

update:

After speaking with a yamaha tech, He walked me through some troubleshooting on the montage and fixed the problem.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 11, 2020)

Okay, so what was it and how did you fix it?


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 11, 2020)

I also had a similar problem but Solved it by going to the Main Page and lowering the levels to -4db on Rhodes patches. 
That way I could keep the Tape Saturation sound programmed into the sound.

It’s pretty thick and works great on samples.

On Omnisphere patches using layers of 4 were dropped to -8db.
Ever since we went from 2 to 4 layers I had to redo everything.

Just bought Trilian and because of the 1.5 update and being only 2 layers it was without a single clipping issue.


----------



## VirgilGuitar (Jun 16, 2021)

So I had this problem pop up a month or so ago and I just discovered that it was my velocity sensitivity causing the problem - I recently switched from a Novation MIDI controller to the Arturia 61 key Keystep 2 Controller and it resolved my problem immediately - I was almost in tears laughing so hard at some other threads (on other forums) that were actually questioning the size of the SSD that was possibly causing the problem!! LOL


----------

